# Running windows 7 in a virtual machine on windows xp, pentium 4 prescott



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello; hopefully there are some IT guys or enthusiasts on this board, because I'm totally lost when it comes to the newer stuff, and proud of it. I hate this crap, being forced to change because the industry wants to sell more stuff in a saturated market. 

Anyhow, is there a way to run windows 7 or 10 as a virtual machine under windows xp? How would one go about this?

Reason being is that there's some new non-intensive web based stuff that won't run under xp, but overall xp must be kept for now due to compatibility issues with old software as well as performance on an older machine built back when needing a super-computer just to check your email or create a document was unheard of. 

I know that you used to be able to run older systems under xp virtually by actually creating a virtual system and installing. Does the same apply these days?

Processor is one of the later pentium 4s with the prescott core, lots of ram and disk space available.

Thanks


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's the other way around.

You run Win7 64 bit and then run VM and put all your XP 32 bit applications in there.

Or run Win7 32bit and all of your XP applications will run fine.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Can it be done the other way around as i posted? 7 within xp?

Played with xp mode on 64 bit 7 and didn't like, not acceptable. besides, the pentium 4 isn't a 64 bit processor, so that's not the issue. (would be running a 32 bit version anyhow) shouldn't have to change the entire system over and reformat just to do the few things that need 7 now.

now technically you can only get 10, some old stock aside, and let me tell you, it's a pos + doesn't add anything compared to 7. 7 and vista don't add anything useful compared to xp, the holy grail of microsoft operating systems.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

No. Windows XP is. 32 bit OS and has no provision for running a virtual machine with in, and especially not a 64 bit OS . The problems with Windows XP is not planned obsolescence, Olde OS doesn't have the security creatures that are necessary today to protect you and your data . At some point the the OS unmainta lie. If you have some software that is not forward compatible, you might want to check into a new machine for your internet facing activities and and keep the old CP machine around disconnected from the internet but still able to control what you need controlled. At some point you are going to have to make plans to migrates to a newer OS. XP is no longer supports and likely if your hardware dies, you will need to upgrade as Windows XP may have issues supporting some newer hardware.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You may want to check the software you desire to use. All the ones that I've encountered that require 7 or later also require 64 bit.

As for the VM part I am not aware of win 7 inside XP.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

thanks for the info.

the security thing is just an excuse to sell more product btw. i've never heard of a stapler or type-writer needing to be replaced because they posed a security risk, no new special new mandatory features to prevent you from stapling yourself.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope....you won't be running 7 inside of XP....and I can't imagine why you would want to.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

user_12345a said:


> thanks for the info.
> 
> the security thing is just an excuse to sell more product btw. i've never heard of a stapler or type-writer needing to be replaced because they posed a security risk.


I don't agree with that assessment.

Good luck trying to view a web page with your stapler or typewriter. 

I write software so I have some appreciation for what they go through. For example, Active X was created so web applications could be more flexible and useful without having to send a crap load of data down the internet pipe.

So, while the intent was noble, hackers figured out a way to leverage the features of Active X to do bad stuff. If you didn't want to pay your bills via the computer, then hackers don't have a way of getting your info. 

Of course, you could use the stapler to pay that bill....right?

But, before the days of malware, dirtbags were sifting through your mail and stealing stuff that way. Now, the Russians can do it electronically.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

...wouldn't mind doing more financial transactions without the computer, going to a bank, interacting with a living being rather than a machine. if something worked before, it can work today.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

why not install both xp and 7 in dual boot, do you need the old xp software running the same time as win7 softwares?


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

...will leave it for now, question wasn't for me.

7 is better than 10 but you can't buy the retail version any more. the oem u can still find, but if the computer is old, it's throwing good money after bad.


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

Get vmplayer, im not 100% sure on compatibility but it should work. And it would be best to upgrade to at least windows 7 but they will nag you and force you to upgrade to windows 10 if you don't know what you're doing.


----------

